# LHVC at Lifestyle Crown Villas (RCI #6993), Dominican Republic



## SuzieS (Jul 7, 2006)

Has anyone been or going to this resort?  Can't find a review on TUG.  Looks nice from pictures but I prefer to a "tuggers" point of view.


----------

